# open roads



## alexb710 (Dec 14, 2009)

hello, i am taking my son out turkey hunting at the grasslands this weekend. tried last weekend but hwy 27 at the hwy 18 intersection was closed. i know it's closed east near lisbon, but ND DOT website showed it was open further east. the website is now showing that hwy 27 is open to get me to the grasslands.

my question is, does anyone really know if hwy 27 is open at the hwy 18 intersection so i can get to the grasslands or is it still closed?

also, is the route to hankinson hills open too? i'd hate to drive all the way out to both places with my son to find out they're both inaccessible.

thanks,
alex


----------



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

Hwy 27 was only closed right in Lisbon, it was wide open all the way from 18 til there


----------

